# Mix between indoor/outdoor arena?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

You can put skylights in also.. I have seen arenas completely walled in, and ones so simple all they have is a roof.. Mine, ya wanna see it? Best picture I have of it.. I just use my pastures (Casey's tail is swinging).. TONS of open air and light.. great wind block with all the trees and the "barn"..


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

OP, my barn has something like that.










It's an indoor with no sides on it, just bars supporting the roof. It's alright just need to keep it watered as much as any other barn but it doesn't beat having an outdoor


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

That is beautiful!!!! Thank you for sharing. My imagination could never come up with that on it's own


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

petitepyromaniac said:


> That is beautiful!!!! Thank you for sharing. My imagination could never come up with that on it's own


You're welcome. Hopefully you figure out what you want with a little inspiration


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Even with the open top set up you are still going to have wind issues though it would be cut down.

While I don't have picrures , take the same open top edge version that Sky posted and maybe add slider type windows. That way, you can leave them up for nice days or drop them down in windy/rainy conditions and still have the natural light.

One version I have always thought about is an arena with a retractable roof  or sides. A bit of an engineering issue but can't see why it couldn't be done.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You know it'd be kind of cool if the sides were opaque so light could come in but you couldn't really see out of it, you know?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> You know it'd be kind of cool if the sides were opaque so light could come in but you couldn't really see out of it, you know?


There are arenas that are essentially a giant tent with ribs to stretch the material over. Plenty of light let in during the day and lights for night use.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Darrin said:


> There are arenas that are essentially a giant tent with ribs to stretch the material over. Plenty of light let in during the day and lights for night use.


you mean the coverall arenas?  

here is a link: Norseman Structures | Fabric Building Solutions

there are also a few threads on the forum here about people who have built coverall arenas.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My larger ring is surrounded on the west and north by a thick stand of trees and bushes. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Darrin said:


> There are arenas that are essentially a giant tent with ribs to stretch the material over. Plenty of light let in during the day and lights for night use.


Wow, now I want one! Much more open.. love natural light!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

My trainer has a really sweet riding arena - It's half in, half out  I'll try to find a pic... Anyway, the indoor half is almost exactly like the one someone posted earlier - just the poles supporting the roof, with half walls - and there are gates that you can open that lead to an outdoor arena. It's really cool


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

xJumperx said:


> My trainer has a really sweet riding arena - It's half in, half out  I'll try to find a pic... Anyway, the indoor half is almost exactly like the one someone posted earlier - just the poles supporting the roof, with half walls - and there are gates that you can open that lead to an outdoor arena. It's really cool


I would love to see pictures of that!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

My old trainer had a half in half out arena, the covered part was a coverall (the canvas stuff). To tell you the truth... It was AWFUL it was always flooding and impossible to take lessons in. She ended up using pea gravel as footing, but it still majorly flooded. She never had that problem until she extended it out. She took out the northern part, which was only a gate and wooden board, there was not a complete wall there, and then put footing down and fenced in a 60x40 area.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yes, if you live in an area where you get a lot of snow, coveralls aren't the best idea. The snow collects ontop and when it stops snowing it slides off and makes a dreadful noise that almost all horses spook at. If you have a spooky horse it gets loud in rain, and you can see outside figures in shadows on the wall.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good desensitizing to me 

That's how the metal arenas were that I used to ride in.. urgh the snow would screech like those Black Riders on LOTR!

I know my arena would be huuuuuge so my boy could really move out. Any pics of it casey?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

No I don't that was around 6 years ago last time I rode there. Oh wait.. Oh no, my friend might have some of her riding in it but that was before it was extended.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Just thinking out loud...

Natural light is great, but it needs air circulation. If you have lots of skylights or transparent sides while enclosing or blocking the wind, you are essentially creating a giant greenhouse. It could get very warm, very quickly.

The roof only enclosure pictured earlier in this thread seems like a popular option. You can also get canvas or vinyl sides that roll up and down. This would allow you to have plenty of light and an open feel but still be able to close things up on very cold or windy days.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Oh yes, if you live in an area where you get a lot of snow, coveralls aren't the best idea. The snow collects ontop and when it stops snowing it slides off and makes a dreadful noise that almost all horses spook at. If you have a spooky horse it gets loud in rain, and you can see outside figures in shadows on the wall.


The snow does exactly that. What's worse is when it starts to melt and re-freezes into ice overnight. When it warms up during the day, you now have large, heavy sheets of ice sliding down. Very dangerous situation. I have seem some close calls.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> Just thinking out loud...
> 
> Natural light is great, but it needs air circulation. If you have lots of skylights or transparent sides while enclosing or blocking the wind, you are essentially creating a giant greenhouse. It could get very warm, very quickly.
> 
> The roof only enclosure pictured earlier in this thread seems like a popular option. You can also get canvas or vinyl sides that roll up and down. This would allow you to have plenty of light and an open feel but still be able to close things up on very cold or windy days.


Maybe one that you could flip open the windows to allow air to breeze through but still have the natural lighting?

I personally love the arena I rode in, but winter was tricky as even bundling up left us and our horses ice cold. Maybe there isn't an arena that can do it all.. hmm.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Maybe there isn't an arena that can do it all.. hmm.


Yeah, at this point I'm thinking it's best to do a tiny, but cozy, indoor arena, and then a large outdoor rather than trying to get the best of both worlds in one.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> OP, my barn has something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^^^^I will build this arena, oh yes, mark my words, I will own this.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> ^^^^^I will build this arena, oh yes, mark my words, I will own this.


Yes I looooove my barn. As does my horse


----------



## Krzysztoslaw (Apr 27, 2012)

*roofing idea for riding arena*

Did anybody use Seawave 350 for riding arena roof? I love the look of this roofing.
The website shows only residential samples www.50roof.com

Any comments on this roofing or other metal roofing will be appreciated


----------

